# 100% better - my on going journal of recovery



## Guest

..


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

way to go sweety! whats reailty like? is it alot diffrent?


----------



## Guest

Scary! Cos I'm not back fully yet. It was freaking me out before.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Congratulations sweetypie. Good to hear that you are experiencing good days!


----------



## meghan28

Congrats! I was back for about 2 minutes one time and I can honestly say it was one of the best 2 minutes of my life. It's such an amazing feeling. I know when I'm back life is going to feel so new and so alive! =D


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys! I really hate this disorder cos I had to leave work early on Friday because coming back to reality was freaking me out, my contract gets reviewed soon and I'm a bit worried about my attendence levels.
Today I feel a bit more real, but little emotion and things still feel alien. For the past few days my head has felt like it's stuffed with papermache and I have a bad tension headache today. I still feel apathetic and I thought I was suicidal at one point! and panicked about it. It was because I still don't care about things, but my brain is a bit confused about adjusting to reality again.


----------



## Guest

Today I feel very calm. I meditated properly for the first time ever and since then I feel more real and my wierd thoughts are less. I feel really energetic and more focused.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Are you on any meds? Meds made me both more apathetic and suicidal.


----------



## Guest

No I was on Paxil a few years ago, but it made me completely numb. I'm anti meds since I took that because it made me ill.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I'm not pro meds either. Made me numb and broke and them (pharmaceutical companies) rich and powerful.


----------



## Guest

I'm making this a journal. Today I feel angry, but could be a womanly thing. I just want to sleep. I walked for just over an hour and got caught in the rain and was cold, then I was scared shitless about hypothermia so I went home. If I had it, it would have been mild and I kept myself warm since I got home and I feel fine. I think it was an irrational through, but it took my focus off DR! Sometimes when I wake up in the morning, I feel like I'm not a part of this earth and like something is trying to push me off it! I have no idea what that is. I know it's the same world I've lived all my life, but it feels like a new one. I'm madly in love with my boyfriend and I'm scared of death so I know I won't do anything daft. The world feels so alien and I think I'm just frustrated that I can't get back to normal so I panic and try to get well, but that makes it worse (although the walks have helped). I met this guy today who said that stess is frustration and that if you feel stress you should say fuck it and move on to something else (I mean like work or relationships) otherwise your stuck in that same situation and it doesn't get better. So I'm thinking, I'm stuck with DR, how do I get past it? Maybe changing what caused it? But I've already done half of that and lately I feel a lot calmer. I hate that the world feels so far away. Like I've woke up in a land I'm not supposed to be in, but I know I should and it's my only option if I want to spend my life with my boyfriend so in a way I feel trapped, but that only till this DR clears up, then I'll be happy again  I feel apathetic about life, like I don't have an interest in anything, or at least that I can think of, but that should wear off.


----------



## Guest

Felt very strange yesterday, being alive/awake felt like the strangest thing in the world. I was scared of suicide so I spoke to my doctor and told her about my suicide OCD and also that I was worried the DR would make me so flat and emotionless that I would kill myself. She is going to get me meds, but thinks I'm not suicidal and that it's just worry. Today I still feel wierd, as though I'm not supposed to be alive, but not dead either :\ it's really strange. I walked around a church yesterday for something to do and I looked at the stained glass windows and felt like I would disappear in to unconsiousness. Today I still have no lust for life, feels strange and I'm scared or killing myself (OCD?).


----------



## Guest

Sunday night I was very freaked out! The world looked normal, but I was overwhelmed by the way the clouds looked in the sky (they were huge!) the bleakness of the lake district in the UK. I felt like I was still somewhere else. I still do!! I feel like I'm half here! and that somehow I'll just fall off the face of the earth! lol. Nothing is enjoyable anymore. I had reiki, energy clearing and part of a soul retrieval done. I'm also having a layer of my aura cleansed each day this week. I feel slightly better, but this world still feels detached from me and I have a hard time trying to realise it's the same world I used to love.


----------



## Guest

Wow I was just going to check on the recovery section as I got access to internet for a short while:

Seriously girl, reiki, soul ertrivial, aura cleansing = same as throwing your money to scam artist ( THERE IS NO HELP IN EITHER OF THESE THERAPIES, TONS OF STUDIES HAVE BEEN DONE ON EACH, THERE IS ZERO NADA NONE EFFECT) I'd feel like shit if I was fooled for hundreds of $ too. No wonder u feel bad.
I think this is just a "adjusting" period. Don't obsess.
The skies being huge again is a good sign, shows ur comin back to 3D existance.
Let it go, don't hold on, and even worse: DO NOT WASTE UR FUCKIN MONEY ON RETARDS THAT ARE TAKIN ADVANTAGE OF UR ILLNESS.
I'd go back and rob em with a gun flat out, seriously...

anyway goodluck


----------



## Guest

Thanks. It was worth a shot. I did feel better so wether it works or not or it's just a placebo I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## Guest

Today I feel a bit better. I spoke to a psychic (I know copeful) and she confirmed what I always knew, that I am clairsentient! she says the stressful energy comes from other people and I work in a large room with easily 100+people in there. It makes sense.
Also a lot of people confirm that I need to be grounded and work with the root chakra (and they have no idea I knew this or about the DR). A few spiritualist confirmed the same info about me. I went in to a shop the other day asking for something for a root chakra and the lady said something about being detached or something that described my DR, but she doesn't know me. Thats odd.


----------



## Guest

I feel more normal today  but tired. Life still seems a bit strange, but I'm getting better. I'm going to start exercising. I think it could be some sort of energy shift and I'm sure thats scientifically proven that the earths energy is changing and so all of our energys need to also. Or it's Kundalini, being un grounded, other negative energys are affecting me and possibly some soul loss. lol. It's proberbly just plain stress, but I did experience something that is suppose to be Kundalini and everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Guest

Stayed off work again. I couldn't face going in. I was still very DR and I can't concentrate. I'm gonna have to go in or lose my job. My parents go on about me being off, but they don't understand. My Dad doesn't even believe OCD and ADD are real. He shows all the signs of both! lol and I have them so I must have inherited it.

Life still seems wierd. It's like my life is in two halfs. Like the DR was a death then coming back to life. I feel weird being alive still, but thats starting to wear off. I can't wait to get back to normal! I'm staying over at my bf's over Easter so I'm happy!  but it's the worst time for my OCD and DR also (woman thing lol).

I really wanna get better because I'm about to move in to the best and scariest part of my life lol! My boyfriend and I have been talking about getting married next year.

I feel like this DR is making let go of old patterns and old ways of life and beliefs to prepare me for this.


----------



## Guest

Wow it's almost been a week since I posted. Today my DR is almost gone! Still have the fog and feel detached, but I feel like it's going a lot. I have decided to avoid chocolate, caffine, I quit smoking 2 weeks today (but had a tiny bit of a cigerette this weekend) I don't like smoking again when I've quit. I read something that scared me today, but won't put it on here cos it's not a good thing to read when you have anxiety and hypocondria. Basically it made me realise that life's too short to be feeling like this and I have myself to blame in most ways. Ok there was a lot of external causes for my stress, but it's how I react to them and the choices I make from then on. Do I put up with a stressful situation or somehow break free from it? Also diet, exercise and relaxation will make a huge difference and I need to improve in these areas. I want a normal, healthy, happy life and dispite having ADD, OCD, PMS, DR, IBS, Migraines, mild depression, anxiety and prob something else I've forgotten. I'm gonna have a normal healthy life! I've come to realise that it doesn't take much effort! Eating healthy will greatly improve my health. I've gotten in to the habit over the years of avoiding social situations and spending more time at home than I should, then I feel bored cos I'm not out! lol. I've going to have to learn to open up to people and stop dwelling on things. I realised that no one in life is better than anyone because what we percieve to be better (nice house, car, good looking etc...) is what we have been conditioned to believe. A caveman didn't give a shit. He didn't go out and buy expensive clothes to be with his cavewoman lol. So I need to go back to basics! I'm throwing stuff I don't need anymore, I'm keeoing my finances and my life simple.


----------



## Guest

Ok this is for me to remember. Try Qigong, sleep less, drink green tea.


----------



## Guest

Woohoo! I feel great today! Still have DR, but life feels a lot more real! I've been very motivated these past few days and done things I can never usually be bothered to do!! I think I've really gotten over my depression, but a bit might still be lurking. I had the acupressure, I got told it was from overthinking and that I worry too much about the future so I guess the lesson is to live in the now. I am full of energy and today I realised that I'm normaly an energetic person and I think thats why I get bored at work which leds to me going up in my head, getting depressed and getting DR! So when I'm ready I'm going to rethink what i want to do in life. Also I sit near 4 people that gossip alllllll day! and I know they talk about me too so I just can't deal with that right now. I think my motivation has come from some Ginseng that I bought in liquid form. I'm going to have to learn to relax cos I'm aways stressed! I can't believe how positive I've been lately and yesterday I was being more my normal self.


----------



## Guest

Excellent news to hear )))Hugs(((... Well done


----------



## dragnink

With every post I read, I read about someone experiencing the same as I did. Do you know why you sometimes feel more real than other times? It's related to how many carbohydrates/sugar you've put into your body, as well as how much you stimulate your mercury fillings. The symptoms we are suffering from are a result of toxification of our blood and a potential overgrowth of candida albicans (a bacteria in our gut that can flood our entire body). Please check the post in my signature of how I'm curing myself and getting back to normal.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Darren! 

It could be a candida overgrowth I'll take a look at your link, thanks


----------



## Guest

It's almost gone!  I mean completely. Today I felt calm like when I used to go to the beach as a kid and I'd feel really relaxed and happy when I got back. I'm still having the why are we here thoughts, but they'll go in time. I'm still detached, but I feel almost myself again. I've been very confident lately and feel like I used to a few years ago (good). On the way to work I went over a bridge and saw this beautiful scene and a bird flew over the water, but it was like it was in slow motion. It made me cry because I realised how beautiful the world is and it's not 2D anymore!!  I've noticed a change in the way I think and feel. I worry less and I'm just chilled out. That is seriously the first time in ages I've felt like that. I think I've beaten my depression and my Mum and boyfriend think I have. I'm just acting normal without thinking about it and it won't be long till I'm back to normal.


----------



## Guest

Alrighty, I'm starting to do more normal things again. Went to a party on Saturday night and managed ok, even tho I had DR! It's still there a little bit, but I am getting more interests back, I even wanted to play my guitar (it's been sat in the corner of my room for months!).

I decided that my life needs a change and what I've decided to do so far is to love myself (cos good things follow), eat right because I read that an inbalance of acid/alkaline in the body can cause problems which lead to candida. I need to detox my body, but not too much cos I can't overload the adrenal gland after all the stress I've been through. I need to simplify my life. Sort my money out so I never worry about it. Throw out all the old stuff. Decided what is and isn't working in my life... e.g. my job. Whats making me stressed and find a way out of that. Not worry what people think of me anymore because DR made me realise that I am a very loving, giving, beautiful, caring, hard working, inteligent, funny, musically talented girl and that the world needs me more than I realised. I know that sounds big headed, but I have worked so hard in those areas to the point where it was the cause of my stress.
I like spirituality, but I don't want to be overloaded with too many things because that really triggered my OCD last time. So I'm going to meditiate, exercise and try and get as much time outside as poss.

I've even found that I am more confident lately and actually want to go out and socialise lately and I'm a bit of a hermit! So I think low self esteem and depression were the reasons I never did much. I have no idea why I am better now. Perhaps because when you have DR you say "f*** it!" to things you usually wouldn't and you care less of what people think. Or at lease I do. I know life didn't always feel so hollow and wierd all the time. I remember life feeling normal, not like I'm in another world.


----------



## Guest

Today my vision is almost completely normal. The strange thing is, things seem wider! Pavements, buildings and just where ever I'm standing! Yesterday buildings seemed more 3D! I would say I'm about 93% recovered. I still have existence thoughts and I still detached, but other than that I feel a lot better. My migraines make my DR worse and I get a lot of tension headaches. I'm not sure if you really do get a headache before you're back to normal of not. My DR hasn't gone in a short space of time it has taken a few months. I think I'm almost back to reality! I do get random thoughts that pop into my head, but they seem worse around that time of the month and this time around they have gone a bit.

Pretty soon I am going to be completely back to normal!! Woohoo! lol. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## algernon

WOW awesome post thank you...I am actually starting to believe that I might get better and posts like yours are very helpfull... ))))) _C_


----------



## Guest

algernon said:


> WOW awesome post thank you...I am actually starting to believe that I might get better and posts like yours are very helpfull... ))))) _C_


Thank you. You will get better, there's no question about it  DR/DP is just the body protecting itself from too much stress or the effects of drug use in the majority of cases All you need to do is help the body heal. You can do this through meditation, exercise, a good well balanced diet and plenty of fish (unless allergic) relaxing anyway you can. Keep active, but don't overload yourself with too much and allow your body to repair without trying to hard and you will recover in no time


----------



## Guest

I feel 96% normal today!! Although, I can't get used to it yet and things feel too relaxed and normal for my once hetic mind to adjust too!!! Soon I will be able to just live without thinking about derealisation and OCD!! 

I decided I will give up spirituality for the time being, I want a normal life, not having my head in the clouds with these spiritual beliefs because I feel overloaded by trying remember all these lessons. I never needed it when I was a child. All I knew was to have fun, live in the now and time didn't matter and I realised that we take too much for granted. Life is short and yet we rush it. We rush to have perfect (insert desire here) but yet we have all we need in that moment, but do we appreciate it at the time, no. I am going to relax day by day, not overload myself with uneccessary things and enjoy what I do have today and not worry.
Also I know that my lower chakras are blocked which are the physical ones so I gotta focus on exercise and diet.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Wahooo another 3%!!!! That's great to hear!!! You are almost in the A+ category now :wink: I totally agree with all that you posted above. I've been feeling the same thing lately about spirituality. It's too stressful to worry about all that is involved within it for the time being and being able to relax and live in the moment sounds so much better. 8) Hope your journey continues to produce peace of mind for you.


----------



## Guest

Haha thats the only A+ I've ever had!  This morning made me think about all the shit I've been through with DR, it's the worst thing on earth! It's worse than a lifetime of people forgetting your birthday. lol. I can't remember what it's like to be normal and one day I got off the bus and I was so in my body that everything seemed close up to me. How are you doing Kenny? I'm glad we're both getting back to normal around the same time.


----------



## Guest

Great news  
I've got an appointment at the psychiatrist on thursday wahoo :S wonder what they'll find hehehe


----------



## Guest

Don't worry there's nothing they haven't heard before.


----------



## Guest

sweetypie said:


> Don't worry there's nothing they haven't heard before.


I expect so! Not had tooooooo bad a weekend really, now another (long) week of work to look forward to, but it's a bank holiday weekend next weekend yippeeeeeeeee 

*hopes for sun*


----------



## Cathal_08

thats brilliant to see your doing good, just keep busy nd enjoying your road to recovery!
im really happy for ya


----------



## Guest

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Today I was brought to tears by feelings I haven't felt for months!! I still have a bit of detachment left and I don't feel "stable" for the lack of a better word. I feel as though I'm not completely back, but soon will be. There was a moment at work the other day where it was lifting quite a lot in the space of a few minutes!! That was good. When I got to work this morning I must have looked like a little kid looking at things as though it was the first time ever. The office seemed different, my desk and the people I work with. My vision seems as normal as it used to, but I don't feel connected, as though I could fade out by the end of the week! Once that lifts everything will be 100% better!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Great1!!!! Hope it continues.  I'm at work right now and I'm freaking out. I think I'm still a bit hungover from last night. I can't seem to think straight or focus on what's going on. A patient just walked in and started talking to me about my life and I felt like she was speaking a different language. Sigh. Can't wait for this day to be over.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Ps: who is the guy in your avatar?


----------



## Guest

surfingisfun001 said:


> Ps: who is the guy in your avatar?


Jake Gyllenhaal *drool*


----------



## Surfingisfun001

who is he though?


----------



## Guest

An actor, he played Donnie Darko.


----------



## Guest

And he was in Brokeback mountain with Heath Ledger *double drool factor*


----------



## sk00ts99

Congrats as well, I have been feeling aweful for 6 months, ever since I went through a pain med withdrawal. I have "windows" where I feel good as well, they never seem to last long enough though. I realy hope nothing but the best for you, God Bless.


----------



## dunno

I?m happy for you ))

I have a question for you; what do u mean with you vision being normal again? how it was before and how it is now?


----------



## Guest

sk00ts99 said:


> Congrats as well, I have been feeling aweful for 6 months, ever since I went through a pain med withdrawal. I have "windows" where I feel good as well, they never seem to last long enough though. I realy hope nothing but the best for you, God Bless.


Thank you


----------



## Guest

dunno said:


> I?m happy for you ))
> 
> I have a question for you; what do u mean with you vision being normal again? how it was before and how it is now?


Hi, the world looked really strange as thought I was looking through the wrong side of a lens! It was a bit distorted and at one point things were jumping up and down on the screen. My doctor said thats part of the DR. Day by day my vision looks better and things look as though they are at ground level and wider. clouds appear bigger look huge without DR.


----------



## Guest

Phasedout24 said:


> And he was in Brokeback mountain with Heath Ledger *double drool factor*


He died :'(


----------



## Guest

sweetypie said:


> Phasedout24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he was in Brokeback mountain with Heath Ledger *double drool factor*
> 
> 
> 
> He died :'(
Click to expand...

I know  One of the most heartbreaking moments of my life , what a waste :roll:


----------



## Robsy

or the people that have recovered (even for 2 mins) - did you get your feelings/emotions/body flow back?

My body feels blocked nd my emotions numb, i miss how my body and soul felt alive before x


----------



## Robsy

or the people that have recovered (even for 2 mins) - did you get your feelings/emotions/body flow back?

My body feels blocked nd my emotions numb, i miss how my body and soul felt alive before x


----------



## Guest

Hi Robyn, I got my emotions back before my DR lifted completely. I have experience a rush of emotions during the worst part of my DR. It happened when I was kissing my boyfriend. It felt amazing!!


----------



## Guest

I'm almost recovered. I'm not depressed anymore, still a little stressed, but that's the last of the DR. Have OCD. I'm still adjusting to life and it feels wierd. 
Hopefully my 2 week holiday will help! 

I'm leaving this site now because all the posts relate to the part of DR I've recovered from. I'll post something about this seperately.


----------



## Robsy

Thanks that would be great 

Did you feel numb towards your bf proir to this?

I get a but worried as I got into my relationship whilst dp'd so im scared that if my emotions come back, it wont be love and it will be like the whole relationship is a lie! I get anxious with him sometimes, as im not sure if i do like him, due to being so numb, it sucks! At least with people prior to dp, you know u like them as u already have that foundation, but anything u get involved in with dp, seems so much different


----------



## Guest

Today everything is normal. Still need to adjust back to life. Getting tablets for OCD tomorrow.


----------



## hurricane12

it must feel so good to be free again
just curious did u have dp and dr or just dr?
and which do you think is worse dp or dr?
man i would do anything to get rid of this dr 
do you still feel like your in a dream even with the dr gone? how did you get dp/dr and how long have you had it?

sorry for all the questions i just get excited everytime i read of recovery stories


----------



## Guest

Robsy said:


> Thanks that would be great
> 
> Did you feel numb towards your bf proir to this?
> 
> I get a but worried as I got into my relationship whilst dp'd so im scared that if my emotions come back, it wont be love and it will be like the whole relationship is a lie! I get anxious with him sometimes, as im not sure if i do like him, due to being so numb, it sucks! At least with people prior to dp, you know u like them as u already have that foundation, but anything u get involved in with dp, seems so much different


Hi Robsy, I was numb towards my boyfriend when I had DR. I know what you mean when you say you're not sure if you'd still love the person or not because of DR/DP, but I think you always know. I was lucky enough to have a boyfriend who experienced DR/DP before he met me so he understood what I was going through. He did worry when I told him that I had no emotions and he wondered if I really did love him. I just knew I did because he made me happy.


----------



## Guest

hurricane12 said:


> it must feel so good to be free again
> just curious did u have dp and dr or just dr?
> and which do you think is worse dp or dr?
> man i would do anything to get rid of this dr
> do you still feel like your in a dream even with the dr gone? how did you get dp/dr and how long have you had it?
> 
> sorry for all the questions i just get excited everytime i read of recovery stories


Hi Hurricane, my DR got a bit worse on holiday then it just left one night when I was trying to sleep. It has been hard to adjust to reality again because when I had DR it felt like I was dead so coming alive again and having to worry about money, work etc... was dificult. I just have to distract myself daily until life feels completely normal and natural to me again.
I've had DR and DP, but this time it was Derealisation. Everything looked alien to me. I can't remember what it's like to have DP, but DR is very scary!! I would say DR is worse, but then againI heard that DP is partially DR too.
Things feel normal again. I feel really calm and peaceful and I'm not living in my head as much as I was.
I think what helped my DR was acupressure, eating healthy, exercising, giving my body a break from stress as much as I could, holidays and time with my boyfriend.
My signiture should still have how I got DR. I was really stressed out in one week then I had bad panic attacks followed by DR.


----------



## dasok1

Hey sweety do you think quitting smoking had anything to do with your recovery?

I keep having this feeling like if I quit I'll become better much faster but can't seem to bring myself to give up yet.


----------



## Juliete

Hi
I have been suffering from what I think is PR/DR. One of my symptoms is memories don't visualise the same and my head feels like there is a black hole and muzzy. Does anyone else get this. I am asked you guys as you are on the road to recovery and when I read other peoples posts who have been suffereing for years and not getting better it scares me and makes me feel so frightened inside. Mine came on over about 2 weeks and the only thing I cvan think of that may have triggered it is stress and tinnitus.

I was am also taking betahistine a drug used for thinks like tinniutus and vertigo (increases blood flow to ears), but I came off it for 3 months and feel no better. I started retaking this close to when I got these head feelings, but first went on it a year and a half ago and was fine, so i'm sure betahistine didn't cause it.

I feel detached from my brain, which is weird. I go to work, but find it hard to do house work and cook as i become so tunned in with feeling odd, esp when i am at home. waking up is the worst and going for a shower, as everything feels like a dream. I panic everyday that I have a brain dysfuntion. So, after all that I just wanted to know of you guys got that feeling of being numb, no emotions, detached from brain, muzzy headed, problems with thoughts and memories and distorted vision (out of persepctive, or not connected), head feels like a black hole. I have alsways been a worrier, but always felt like my mind was all there and my friend if you know what I mean. Now i hate spending time alone, as I don't feel as connected to my mind and all i think about is how odd i feel. I never felt like this before and have been like this since March,

My husband and I wanted kids, but I am terrified that I can't until this goes away.

Thanks for your help.

xx  but want to be :lol:


----------



## Robsy

Juliete you are going to be absolutly fine.

I know these sensations feel god awful, but i promise you they are just temporary.

Dont read the negative upsetting posts on here.

In my eyes u can either read those ones or the ones of people that have recovered, i know which i would choose! 

if you want to know any more about what u are experiencing myself and all the other lovely people on here will be more than happy to help you.

Chin up

Robyn xx


----------



## Juliete

Robyn
Thank you so much for lovely reply. Reading the positive ones make me feel more hopeful. Have you tried any therapy. My Gp has referred me, but the waiting list is long. The worst part for me is everything feeling like a dream, which is worse when i first wake up and go for a shower, feeling numb and my memories feeling so distant and small. I am trying to stay positive to end the negative thought.
best wishes
Juliete
xx


----------



## Robsy

Yeh it sucks feeling like you're in a dream, especially when u wake up and you wonder if you are really awake!

As hard as it is you have to try disance yourself from the sensations (even though they are there) they are not PART of you. That helps ground me a bit. I also have this awesome rock that i take withme everywhere. Its really smooth like those heat rock things. That grounds me a bit, so when i feel poo i just give it a little squeeze and know thats real etc.

Im going for me therapy in september, psychotherapy. My dp/dr came out of the blue so im kind of inclined to find out where it all came from.

This forum helped me a lot, although i dont advise staying on it constantly, the people really understand where you are coming from and you dont feel so alone.

Also i tend to stay away from reading things negative, you're in a negative state of mind so it wont help (as tempting as it can be to wallow in it, dont!)

Do what you feel like doing, go outside as much as u can, do things that were normal to u before dp/dr. However dont force yourself to do loads of things, as this can be stressful, take your time, little steps for yourself.

The shower thing sucks, my body is blocked etc, so i cant feel experiences, like i cant feel how nice it is to have a shower as my body temperature always feels warm, it never adjusts.

Just remember whatever crazy,whack feeling that you get, its all part of it. You're not going insane.

Someone once told me that you dont fight this thing, you survive it. You will have better days and shit days, but remember when we were/ are without dp. We never had level moods all the time either 

best wishes

Robyn xx


----------



## Scott.S

Juliete, hang in there!

Keep your support system close to you, this is very important... I just finalized my divorce which was a contributing factor in getting this crap. So its a bit rough going this alone, although I do have my Mother and Stepfather right down the road.

You must learn not to fight the feelings and just roll with it, and I know that's easier said than done, but it makes all the difference in the world. You must remember that you are still in control of your life; don?t let the sensations frighten you, try to stay calm. I had a hard time dealing with this condition at first but now I am dealing with it much better. I think most people have such a hard time at first because it is so new to them and their unsure of what?s going on . I have been having to deal with this DP right at one year so far and it took a while to change my mindset on it and in return allow myself to go on with my life even though it?s a challenge each day, but most of all I have found out the more things that I take on the better I feel. The sooner you can learn to accept this , the sooner you can get back to normal. Most of all try to stay optimistic and know that you will work your way through this. Don?t allow your mind to get carried away with ( what if ) thoughts? Just take things one day at a time and know that you will be ok! There is no sugar coating this condition ( it does suck ) but there usually is a reason for why it happened?. It?s a wake up call if you will. Were there contributing factors that might have gotten you here? Anxiety, Depression or a stressful lifestyle or event perhaps? I think it helps to know this because it could be the key to getting back to normal.

Juliete? be strong and most of all be patient with yourself!

Scott


----------



## Juliete

Scott thanks you so much. I truely believe that hearing such positivity from others really helps me calm down. Hearing the scarey stories freaks me out, so i don't read those posts. Yes I had a stress ful life, loads of things were going on (still are) and I put a massive amount of pressure on myself to get the house perfect on top of what else was going on, to the extent the house spiralled out of control and I felt like I couldn't do anything to tidy it and now even making a meal freaks me out, because I somehow become more in tune more with my odd freelings when I'm in the kitchen. I think this is linked into the anxiety. Like you I think I have some big things in my life to clear out to help with my progression out of this. Thanks so much for taking the time to post to me, as it must be hard for you as well, but you seem like you are in a positive state of mind, which is so great to hear.
Best wishes
Juliet :wink: 
xx


----------



## Guest

*NEVER AGAIN *

This was the worst expierence of my life and I never want to go through this again. I'm still a tiny bit DR'd, but this time last year I was a complete mess with DR. I actually did more with my life with DR than I did without it, but I'm going to exercise, eat right and have fun. I gotta leave this site once and for all and forget this forever.


----------



## Guest

Laura said:


> I gotta leave this site once and for all and forget this forever.


You are ready to go fight the world eh?
Goodluck Laura.Please stay in touch though wont you. :wink:

Lynsey.


----------



## Guest

Life without DR is amazing! I feel like someones cast a spell on me because everything is beautiful. I can't describe how it feels, but I wish I could for everyone else. I feel very much in the now. Like I can't focus on anything else. My eye sight is a lot better. My body is still holding a lot of tension, but I'm having deep tissue massages for that.


----------



## Guest

It wasn't just DR I had DP too. I realised tonight because I feel detached from myself and not the world anymore. I'm getting better, but it's still there. There has to be a logical reason why it lingers so long and how to get rid of it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Good to see you again Laura. You look a bit different in your avatar picture. :?


----------



## walton

How did it happen? As in...what did you do?


----------



## Guest

walton said:


> How did it happen? As in...what did you do?


A lot of stress because of taking on too much at once.


----------



## Guest

It's been an ongoing battle for 1 and a half years, but I am feeling a lot better. I noticed that all my symptoms return just before my period and I get migraines, ocd and anxiety around this time. My DP/DR also gets worse. It's been even more unbearable because of the heat! It's really hot in England for once.
I started taking a supplement called OK magnesium. It's specifically for women for their monthly cycle. I felt a big improvement from taking these and my DP/DR started to lift. I read an article about magnesium deficiency and having that could cause panic attacks, anxiety, pms, migraines and OCD! So there must be a link!!
I'm not completely DR/DP free, but If I keep taking care off myself, I could be a lot better this time next year. I hope so because it's going to be a life changing year for me.


----------



## Guest

Today i went shopping and felt waves of normality all day! It felt really good. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling real again. I missed a magnesium tablet the day before last so I took one last night and started to feel better.


----------



## Garjon

how long did it take the magnesium to take effect and for you to notice a difference? i am taking a magnesium supplement as of 3 days ago and i wonder if it will help. i also took vitamin b12 but i actually felt like things got way too surreal later that day. i dont want to feel that again.


----------



## Guest

My DR/DP does come back a bit. I'm not completely free at the moment, but definately a lot better that I was two years ago when everything was so wierd.
Every time I notice my DR/DP lift, things seem wider. The paths, roads, corridors that I've walked seem wider when my DR/DP lifts.
I'm starting to cut back on sugar and kill of candida. I definately have symptoms of it and I know that can cause a lot of deficencies in the body. I've been taking omega 3 and caprylic acid for the anti candida diet and when I can remember I take my magnesium too. I think there's more than one contributor to DR/DP. The biggest being diet. The second being stress and lifestyle.

I noticed that going on a long walk really helps. My mind is so calm and quiet after that, then a good nights sleep really helps life my DR/DP.

Whats really helped me with my anxiety and DR/DP so far is...

Good nights sleep
Exercising
Ok magnesium supplements -- I tired the natural calm magnesium, but that doesn't seem to help as much.
reiki
being with my fiance
Thinking fu ck it now and again and do the things that I get worked up for no reason over and stop avoiding situations because of anxiety
I was drinking little bottles of ginseng when I first got DP/DR and my energy increased. I found that I wasn't sitting around feeling sluggish and thinking too much about my symptoms.
Long walks

I tried Prozac and thought that would help, but I knew it wasn't and with my doctors advice I came off it. Very happy that i did too  I my DR/DP got better and I was able to drink and take any vitamins I wanted without worrying that it would have an adverse affect.

Something that confused me this week was that my DR/DP lifted, but I have a very stressful week. I'm wondering if this was due to the anti candida diet or the omega 3. I've been trying to work out 5 times a week for an hour and have lost a bit of weight. I wonder if that is helping too. I've learnt that stress is such a powerful thing and can make me feel so bad. I really need to change my lifestyle and eat healthy.


----------



## Guest

I just realised something that I've taken for granted already. I can feel emotions. I forgot that I used to feel completely numb.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Great to hear the updates Laura, it's awesome that you are still doing well.


----------



## Guest

yay Laura  great to hear!!


----------



## Guest

aw thanks guys! that means a lot to me


----------



## Guest

Laura said:


> aw thanks guys! that means a lot to me


 it means a lot to us too to hear how you're doing, I've had quite a few days recently where I can't even remember what being 'normal' is like and totally despair of ever feeling it again, so it's reassuring to see that it can happen


----------

